# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Σπανιο για περιστερια

## n-i-k-o-s

Φίλοι μου , μου έτυχε ένα σπάνιο στην αναπαραγωγή των περιστεριών. Δύο απο τα ζευγάρια μου είχαν απο τρία αυγά. Τα κλωσσούσαν κανονικά και βγήκαν τρίς νεοσσοί στο κάθε ζευγάρι.  Μέχρι σήμερα τα μεγαλώνουν κανονικά, τα βλέπω μιά χαρά, ταϊσμένα. Δυστυχώς δεν ταιριάζει στις μέρες κάποιο άλλο ζευγάρι που να έχει έναν νεοσσό, ώστε να πάρω το ένα απο τους τρεις και να το βάλω εκεί. Φοβάμαι μήπως τα ζευγάρια δεν μπορέσουν να τους μεγαλώσουν και τους τρείς και κάποιο μείνει πίσω στην ανάπτυξη. Αλλά μέχρι στιγμής όλα πάνε καλά. Εγώ τις εξηγήσεις που δίνω είναι μήπως κάποια άλλη θηλυκιά ήταν έτοιμη να γεννήσει και έκανε αυτή τα αυγά σε άλλες φωλιές. Δεν ξέρω, υποθέσεις κάνω. Τρία αυγά σε ζευγάρι συμβαίνει σπάνια, πόσο ακόμα πιο σπάνια σε δύο μαζί. Εδώ θέλω και την γνώμη των φίλων μου στο φόρουμ. Και πραγματικά στα τόσα χρόνια πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει. Θα βάλω φωτό απο τους νεοσσούς να δείτε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκο μπορείς να τα ταΐσεις εσύ όπως τους παπαγάλους στο χέρι ,δηλαδή υπάρχει κράμα φόρμουλα και για τα περιστέρια;  ::  Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## RacingPigeon

γεια χαρά Νίκο,
πριν πολλά χρόνια μου είχε συμβεί κάτι ανάλογο (3 περιπτώσεις). Στην μία περίπτωση διαπίστωσα ότι τι ζευγάρι δεν ήταν αρσενικό με θηλυκό, αλλά θηλυκό με θηλυκό. Ήταν σαν ζευγάρι από πιτσούνια και ήταν συνέχεια μαζί. Έκαναν παρέα συνέχεια, έκαναν φωλιά με 4 αυγά, τα μικρά δεν μπόρεσαν να τα μεγαλώσουν όλα, επιβίωσαν μόνο τα δύο που εκκολάφτηκαν πρώτα. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση ένα αρσενικό είχε ζευγαρώσει με δύο θηλυκά, το συνειδητοποίησα λίγο μετά. Το ένα το θηλυκό, το κυρίαρχο, στην αρχή έδιωχνε το δεύτερο, αλλά το δεύτερο ήταν τόσο επίμονο που έμπαινε μέσα στη φωλιά και δεν έβγαινε (όσες τσιμπιές και αν δεχότανε) μέχρι να ηρεμήσει το κυρίαρχο θηλυκό. Στο τέλος το κυρίαρχο θηλυκό αποδέχτηκε την ύπαρξη του δεύτερου. Στην τρίτη και τελευταία περίπτωση απλά ένα θηλυκό που ζευγάρωνε με αρσενικά (που είχαν ήδη άλλο ταίρι) απλά κάποια στιγμή γεννούσε σε κάποια φωλιά που έβρισκε εύκαιρη. Πιστεύω πάντως πως τέτοιες περιπτώσεις συμβαίνουν μόνο σε κουμάσια με συνωστισμό και περίσσεια θηλυκών (θηλυκά > αρσενικά).

----------

